

Could the secret to Infinite Renewable Energy lie in a simple equation? - zakelfassi
http://zakelfassi.com/2013/04/03/could-the-secret-infinite-renewable-energy-lie-in-simple-equation/

======
mooism2
April Fool's was two days ago.

